# Thai Cookbooks



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Any recommendations for a Thai cookbook?


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I have both Real Thai: The best of Thailand's Regional Cooking by Nancie McDermott and The Foods of Thailand by Wanphen Heymann-Sukphan. The first is a paperback while the second has lots of glossy pictures and is beautiful to look at. Though I haven't used either book extensively, each recipe I have tried has turned out well. Both books received favorable reviews.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

With regard to the book, The Foods of Thailand, I recently saw it in a Jessica's Biscuit (also www.ecookbooks.com) catalogue for $14.98. In bricks and mortar book store, it was selling for $40!


----------

